# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride July 21st



## slick (Jun 16, 2012)

The July Rolling Relics ride will be in SAN FRANCISCO!! Saturday, July 21st at 10am. Meeting up in front of Pier 39. You can park across the street in the garage. From 10am-11:15 will be our lunch stop to kickoff the ride. Eat anywhere at Pier 39, then we will be off to see the city. Lots of great photo ops on this ride. We will be stopping at the Palace of Fine arts,Fort point, riding across the ...Golden Gate, coasting down into Sausalito which is a steep decent so please make sure your brakes stop WELL! From Sausalito we will take the Ferry back to the city. So you will need $ to park, eat, and for the Ferry boat. The Ferry is $10.50 for our one way ticket. It will drop us back off at Pier 41 at around 4pm so this is an all day event. Afterwards people can leave or stay and we will check out the Penny Arcade, then hit up Eddie Rickenbackers which has about 24 vintage Motorcycles hanging from the ceiling as you eat, as well as a full bar. Any questions PM me...


----------



## then8j (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey there
I'm Planning on coming and being there. The hardest part is deciding on which bike to ride. I think I figured it out. I'm going to do a Elgin twinbar ratbike build, so basically a twin in primer and good brakes. Just hoping that the fog doesn't come in......bringing extra jackets because there can be a 20 degree temperature diffence between pier 39 and the golden gate bridge.
It really sounds like it will be a good time.


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes the weather is crazy in Frisco. The ride will be epic!! The bad news is Eddie Rickenbacker's which was going to be our last afterparty stop is closed. New owner bought the place and decided to sell all the old Motorcycles. I was just there a month ago and everything was fine. Passed by last week and the place is gutted. It just sucks for my L.A. buddies because I really wanted to show them the place with all those old motorcycles in it. It doesn't affect the ride but is just a big bummer. Too bad the guy didn't wait til august to strip the joint.  Also when we are on the Ferry boat, the bikes have to lean against each other so I wouldn't bring a fully restored bike. I draped my jacket over mine when I did the test ride and i didn't get a scratch at all so please beware though. The ferry only holds 50 bikes so we shoul dbe able to have the whole bike area to ourselves and we get to park our own bikes. the people on the boat don't touch them at all. It's usually rental bikes on there but we should be able to take over the ship...if you will. No pun intended. HAHA!!


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2012)

2 weeks to go!!!! Get away from the heat wave and come enjoy San Francisco's kool ocean breezes. Should only be in the 70's! Let's Ride!


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang it I'm sad and pissed that Rickenbacker's is gone. First (and last) place I ever tried a vodka gimlet...my date hornswaggled me into it. Speaking of crazed chicks, will there be any on this ride? If so then I'll rotate my undies around from front to back and might even brush my tooth.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2012)

HAHAHAH!!!!! Yes there will be some beautiful ladies of the Rolling Relics on this ride. So brush that tooth, comb that hair, and drive that car like you stole it on out to San Francisco for the ride! We leave Pier 39 at 11:30am. Ride meets up at 10am for a brunch/lunch before the ride so eat light before you head out the door and grub out on some delicious fresh seafood, burgers, or whatever you darn well please. I hear that Abe Lugo and his wife will be there selling his famous LED headlight bulbs, as well as some other L.A. natives from the Cyclone Coaster will also be out in force to support this ride!!!  See you guys in 2 weeks!


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Ferchrissakes, you telling me I gots to buy a comb? Whatsamatta, a fork ain't good enuf for the likes of them trollops? I suppose there'll be some rockabilly types there, am still looking for my Asian Bettie Paige, blonde hair optional, ghetto booty preferred.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Ferchrissakes, you telling me I gots to buy a comb? Whatsamatta, a fork ain't good enuf for the likes of them trollops? I suppose there'll be some rockabilly types there, am still looking for my Asian Bettie Paige, blonde hair optional, ghetto booty preferred.




There will be one Bettie Paige but she's with me Mr.!! As far as the Asian booty...chinatown isn't too far from where we will be. Maybe you can find something there? Or on Polk st.? Haha!! Just kidn buddy! 

This ride will be EPIC and the fact that my good friends are coming from all over to be there makes it that much more special to me. I couldn't ask for a better way to enjoy the day with good friends and good times.

Next year I plan on blowing this ride up HUGE and making it a full blown charity ride for Cancer research and involving anyone who wants to help out. I want this ride to not only promote the city but also give back to those that have lost someone to Cancer. Bicycling needs to stay positive and letting everyone else join in is what i want to turn this ride into. It feels really good to get out on your bike and ride. Releive the stress, get the blood pumpin, breathe some fresh air, and stay in shape.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Dropped my keys on Polk St once, had to kick them up to Van Ness before I dared to pick them up. Gotta watch out for Adams Apples on them Asian cuties, but if that's your bag then you may want to check out Divas.

Told you I lived there for many moons....and SAW many moons, some hairier than others ewwwww


----------



## then8j (Jul 10, 2012)

This should be an epic ride for sure.  The charity idea for cancer research is very admirable.

 I have a couple of frames that have bicycle cancer..... Can we research that too? I think the I found the cure though, a little love and a dry place to live.


----------



## Schweirdo (Jul 12, 2012)

Cant wait for the ride. I will probably meet up with Brian And Bill in Alameda and ride the ferry over with them. Save on parking. HAHAHA. Still trying to convince the better half to let my son come. Crossing the bridge is something he will remember for the rest of his life. Uniblab, there will be plenty of tail to chase at the Pier. HAHAHA. Trying to get a couple of my buddies from the Central Valley to come as well.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 12, 2012)

Tail? Who told you I'm a booty man? Actually I prefer to have the rest of the body attached as carrying around just a tail invites inquires from the authorities.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 12, 2012)

See you there Slick!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 13, 2012)

any body that wants to save the parking and driving the bridge is welcome to meet us at the ferry terminal in alameda.ferry leaves at 9 in the morning and arrives at pier 39 about 9:35.perfect timing and pretty cheap.free parking also.
pm through the cabe and let me know.


----------



## slick (Jul 15, 2012)

The ride is inching closer and i'm getting more riders by the day! I think i'm over 50 right now! This will be an awesome time! And the weather looks like it will be in the 60's roughly in the morning so bring a jacket. When i did the test ride the weather was the same, cold and 60's in the morning and warm around mid 70's mid day so we should have the best of both worlds! Can't wait to see all my good friends!


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 15, 2012)

slick said:


> ...so we should have the best of both worlds!




There you go talking about shemales again.



> Can't wait to see all my good friends!




Whattsa matter? Won't they let you into the dog pound any more?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 18, 2012)

*This weekend were there - I can't decide what bicycle to ride !!!!*

Slick -- I have been looking forward to this ride -- there is probably at least 10 of us from CYCLONE COASTER making it up there for this ride -- I have been tossing around ( procrastinating is probably a better term ) on what to take out for the ride -- I wanted to maiden voyage a newly built machine - but I didn't want to find out mid ride it was a bad choice or it wasn't dialed in all the way -- so I guess I will keep thinking about it - I still have a couple days to - right ? --- anyways we are all looking forward to RIDE VINTAGE around the bay with our good friends from up north -- see you soon -- Frank


----------



## slick (Jul 18, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Slick -- I have been looking forward to this ride -- there is probably at least 10 of us from CYCLONE COASTER making it up there for this ride -- I have been tossing around ( procrastinating is probably a better term ) on what to take out for the ride -- I wanted to maiden voyage a newly built machine - but I didn't want to find out mid ride it was a bad choice or it wasn't dialed in all the way -- so I guess I will keep thinking about it - I still have a couple days to - right ? --- anyways we are all looking forward to RIDE VINTAGE around the bay with our good friends from up north -- see you soon -- Frank




Frank, you still have a few evenings to test ride it around town?  I can't wait either man. It's going to be a blast! I'm riding my black airflow, Karla is probably riding her Roadmaster Supreme since i didn't get the girls Airflow done in time.  The weather is definately kooling down quite a bit up here so bring some jackets boys. Looks like 60's as a high.   Who knows, maybe a bit warmer. I think i'm over 50 people now confirmed. Havn't checked in awhile. Can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## Boris (Jul 18, 2012)

This ride sounds so good, I can't wait for it......and I ain't even going to be there!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd been hoping to make it for this ride, but I'll be going on a cruise on the SS Jeremiah O'Brien, a WWII Liberty ship that day.  If I see a flash of chrome and color in the distance, I'll wave!  Unfortunately, Eddie Rickenbacker's has closed and the bikes have been sold off.  If it is a nice day, head down Third street to The Ramp- just a suggestion:
http://www.theramprestaurant.com/
Eddie Rickenbacker's:
http://sanfrancisco.grubstreet.com/2012/06/eddie-rickenbackers-soma-bar-closed.html
Jeremiah O'Brien:
http://www.ssjeremiahobrien.org/
Yes, kids are involved.


----------



## slick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm sorry we'll miss you Andrew. Well we should be riding over the bridge around 1:30 ish... Look for a LONG line of bikes! Lots of us will be hanging around afterwards for dinner hanging out. Thanks for the suggestions on restaurants, and yes it sucks that Rickenbacker's closed. He couldn't wait until August after my ride?


----------

